# Need a hand saw sharpened



## Hickoryman (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a Fores-ter Extr-eme small hand pruning saw. The slightly curved blade is about 12" in length. I bought it used, but it appears to be not used much. (Can still read the brand name on the blade) However, it appears a previous owner has raked part of it across a nail.

I'd like to have it sharpened. I would be willing to ship it to have it professionally sharpened, but I need info on references. I am in in southeastern Illinois.

Thanks


----------



## mad murdock (Jan 10, 2015)

Count the teeth per inch and get yourself the appropriate sized tapered saw file to sharpen. Follow the same angles as the factory job and in a little time you will have a saw that should cut as good as new. A good hardware store should have tapered saw miles, if not there are places you can buy online. Probably will want a 4" extra slim or double extra slim file and a handle, don't forget a handle.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2015)

There is a company in Oregon that does old timey saws, maybe they could do that. Though depending on what that saw costs, might not be worth it.

I can't find the thread I had asking about it. Was maybe a month ago. I have their info on attached to the saw but I'm too lazy to get out of bed and go look.


----------



## Hickoryman (Jan 10, 2015)

mad murdock said:


> Count the teeth per inch and get yourself the appropriate sized tapered saw file to sharpen. Follow the same angles as the factory job and in a little time you will have a saw that should cut as good as new. A good hardware store should have tapered saw miles, if not there are places you can buy online. Probably will want a 4" extra slim or double extra slim file and a handle, don't forget a handle.



Thanks for your info. I count 7 PPI on this saw, so guess I'll need a slim taper file.


----------



## blades (Jan 15, 2015)

Depending on the style some are and some are not worth the effort to resharpen as well as some having teeth that are harder than a file. Most of the new blades are hardened to the point where a standard file won't touch them and some have 4-5 angles per tooth. pia to even bother with.


----------



## Brettl (Jan 31, 2015)

Probably a dumb question, but have you checked locally for a sharpening service? I know of a sharpening service in Wichita Kansas here that will sharpen anything. I'd agree with earlier posts though about teaching yourself to sharpen it. Good luck.


----------

